
This HN story gave me an app idea, discuss - andrewfromx
I take the city bus a lot. I like the price and I like the culture. You can be silent and anonymous on the city bus. In uber pool you have to be a little &quot;on&quot; when you get in the car and be polite that&#x27;s very taxing when you are tired and just want to move from point a to point b.<p>Seems like Uber&#x2F;Lyft (or some new player) could launch a new bus app that has:<p>Anyone can buy&#x2F;rent an old airport shuttle bus and start earning money right away<p>Users of the &quot;bus app&quot; would walk to a stop, enter where they want to go, and get a instantly reply of something like &quot;for $1.55 you&#x27;ll have a 7 min wait and walk 450 ft.&quot; or &quot;for $2.35 you&#x27;ll have a 3 min wait and walk 1,450 ft.&quot;<p>The backend algorithm can route the shuttles more effectively than traditional bus routes and compete on price with city bus system.<p>Original story: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15676682
======
mtmail
[https://www.magicbus.io/](https://www.magicbus.io/) is in that space.
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/18/magic-bus-aims-to-
magicall...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/18/magic-bus-aims-to-magically-
ease-silicon-valley-commuter-woes-with-city-to-city-transportation/)

